# VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE



## surskitty (Sep 17, 2010)

*VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

http://www.pokemon-sp.jp/pgl-sp/

Check veekun if you can't find the Pokémon you want to vote for.  Whatever it ends up being, I at least will do my best to spread it around if it's at all special.  And it might be!

I voted for メタモン~   Look at that face!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

ユレイドル 

Well of course I was going to. Unlikely Cradily will make it but I don't care.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

キュウコン


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

you would.

but ピッピ.


----------



## Green (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

GEE, IF ONLY I COULD SPEAK JAPANESE


----------



## Adriane (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*



St. Christopher said:


> GEE, IF ONLY I COULD SPEAK JAPANESE


I don't know an ounce of Japanese.


----------



## Green (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

Still can't find my way around the site though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

So...

Explanation on what the outcome of the vote will be, please? 

cOcOɔ
---u---


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

you click on the things that look like what you want?


----------



## Green (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

And search doesn't work.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

Go to Bulbapedia or some other pokedex site, find the japanese name for your favourite pokemon, paste it into the thing that looks like a search bar and you should find the pokemon you want. Also, click the button that appears in the popup once and then click it again when the other button appears.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*



sreservoir said:


> you click on the things that look like what you want?


Yes, but why?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

to  VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE?



St. Christopher said:


> And search doesn't work.


well, of course not.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

But what does this vote determine? Anything important, or...?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

Oh. So there are only a few that get through? )3=<


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

The winner of the poll will be available in a special Dream World download. PICK AN AWESOME POKÉMON FOR ME TO DOWNLOAD, YOU GUYS

HINT: ACCORDING TO THE LIST ON SEREBII, NINETALES IS AWESOMER THAN CLEFAIRY/CRADILY/DITTO/YOUR MOM

BECAUSE, YOU KNOW, DROUGHT

but blaziken is even better because speed boost, so (don't mind me)

(answers that are also acceptable are hydration lapras/vaporeon, drizzle politoed, technician breloom, reckless staraptor, poison heal gliscor)

Actually, there are enough new abilities on that list that I'd rather wait for a bit before voting. If you're impatient, though, speed boost blaziken/technician breloom/drought ninetales gogogogogo!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

Drought!? That's an awesome ability to have. What's Cradily's? I'll take a look.

Storm Drain? It could be useful in sandstorm teams, I suppose. I've already voted now so I can't change it, but I'll take a look and see what else is useful.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

:D
> mfw Ninetales goes from NU to OU and Swampert is immune to Explosion


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

vulpix! eh, think I can spamvote by using a different ip each time?


----------



## .... (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

Quilava, of course!
(How many people expected me to pick Mawile?)


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*



> Quilava, of course!
> (How many people expected me to pick Mawile?)


I didn't. I picked Vulpix/Ninetales. I think. I don't know if my vote went through. I don't know Japanese.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

I THINK I VOTED FOR CARNIVINE.

THOUGH I MIGHT HAVE VOTED FOR YANMA TOO.

Damn my lack of Japanese!


----------



## surskitty (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*



dragonair said:


> I didn't. I picked Vulpix/Ninetales. I think. I don't know if my vote went through. I don't know Japanese.


I think the vote goes through after you say your gender and age in the popup and hit the vote button again.  男 is boy; 女 is girl.


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

OHHHH

I AM A DIRTY LIAR

EDIT: I fixed it by voting again. Thanks! :)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: VOTE FOR DREAM WORLD BW POKÉMON, EVEN IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON PLAYING IN JAPANESE*

I don't know what I just did, but somehow I managed to pick Seviper.


----------

